# Light Less Gel Nail Kit



## Goddesslily (Feb 19, 2011)

After soaking my acrylic nails off and giving my nails a much needed break, I decided to watch some Youtube videos about gel nails and couldn't believe how popular they are. There were so many Youtubers doing their own gel nails I decided I wanted to try it myself.  So of to Sally's Beauty Supply I went and purchased the kit below.  It took me 2hrs from start to finish (including polishing) because I went really slow and also took my time doing my opposite hand. Here's the finished result below.


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never had acrylics or gel nails put on my fingers but I've always wondered. Now that you've used that kit I have a few questions you might be able to answer:

-Was it extremely hard to use? I don't mind so much about the time it takes, but I really care about the result, I wouldn't want to spend hours trying to find out I don't like it.

-Would you buy the kit and do it again?

BTW: they do look good on the pic, good job!


----------

